# Lodging visa through agent - how to check status?



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi there folks,

My agent says that she has lodged my visa after I received an invitation on Monday.
She sent me a few PDF files (which I haven't gone through yet) and I do see the value for one applicant charged on my credit card.

I have seen some people saying that it was possible to check status real time by doing some sort of procedure (importing, whatever...).
Can someone explain that to me?

I haven't asked my agent for credentials, not sure if she would share that or if the has a master account for all clients. As I said, I haven't asked.

Cheers


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

warlock233 said:


> Hi there folks,
> 
> My agent says that she has lodged my visa after I received an invitation on Monday.
> She sent me a few PDF files (which I haven't gone through yet) and I do see the value for one applicant charged on my credit card.
> ...


Hi warlock233,

Yes It is possible. Being an agent he/she may have other clients and it's quite understandable those details are irrelevant for us and that's why in majority of the cases they are reluctant give the access.However, you can ask you agent's concern to create your own account and the agent can give privileges so that both can the progress.

Just click this link and click "login to your immiaccount". Enter your credentials and once you do that you will be taken to the screen that displays your details. 

Good Luck.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Hi warlock233,
> 
> Yes It is possible. Being an agent he/she may have other clients and it's quite understandable those details are irrelevant for us and that's why in majority of the cases they are reluctant give the access.However, you can ask you agent's concern to create your own account and the agent can give privileges so that both can the progress.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.
I have created an account for myself and I will ask her to grant me access.
Maybe that will help me cease a bit of my anxiety 

Cheers


----------



## sam1051 (Mar 6, 2014)

warlock233 said:


> Thanks mate.
> I have created an account for myself and I will ask her to grant me access.
> Maybe that will help me cease a bit of my anxiety
> 
> Cheers


Dear Warlock,

Are to able to access your visa application online now?

thank


----------



## anandashar (Dec 4, 2013)

*hi*

Hi

Thanks for sharing info. This is very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

sam1051 said:


> Dear Warlock,
> 
> Are to able to access your visa application online now?
> 
> thank


Yes, I can see it now.

Thanks!


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

warlock233 said:


> Yes, I can see it now.
> 
> Thanks!


Dear Warlock,

I have also applied through an agent, and am curious about the tracking of the visa status. I understand that the agent will be having a master account and they will not provide an access to the portal.
Someone has suggested to import the application after creating an ImmiAccount. 

1. Can you tell me how this works ? 
2. Does the agent have to grant access for me to import the application ? 
3. Will the application be imported in the read-only mode, to avoid any documents mishaps ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

huzefa85 said:


> Dear Warlock,
> 
> I have also applied through an agent, and am curious about the tracking of the visa status. I understand that the agent will be having a master account and they will not provide an access to the portal.
> Someone has suggested to import the application after creating an ImmiAccount.
> ...


Hi,

1. It works as described above. I followed the steps suggested by "Redtape".
2. I don't know - I sent a note to my agent saying that I would do it and included my immi username. Not sure if they did something on their end.
3. Apparently I can upload stuff to the application, but I haven't tried it.

Cheers


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

warlock233 said:


> Yes, I can see it now.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello Warlock,

I am in the same situation. Can you please let me know if you created a new immi account as an individual and imported your application by providing details of your application (from pdf (ack from DIBP) agent provided you)? Did agent mentioned you that she has given an access to yourself etc?

Thanks in advance!

Regards,
SS


----------



## chennaiite (Feb 17, 2014)

fly2shashi said:


> Hello Warlock,
> 
> I am in the same situation. Can you please let me know if you created a new immi account as an individual and imported your application by providing details of your application (from pdf (ack from DIBP) agent provided you)? Did agent mentioned you that she has given an access to yourself etc?
> 
> ...


Agent will not know that you imported. You dont need him to give you any special access rights.

When you import, select role as applicant (first option)


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

chennaiite said:


> Agent will not know that you imported. You dont need him to give you any special access rights.
> 
> When you import, select role as applicant (first option)


Thank you for the suggestion Chennaiite. 

I did import my application to view though, have not informed my agent. While viewing the submitted application (which opens as PDF), I found that there is a small spelling mistake for place of birth. Not sure if it's a big deal.

Do you suggest informing this to agent to have this corrected?

Thanks in advance!

Regards,
SS


----------



## chennaiite (Feb 17, 2014)

fly2shashi said:


> Thank you for the suggestion Chennaiite.
> 
> I did import my application to view though, have not informed my agent. While viewing the submitted application (which opens as PDF), I found that there is a small spelling mistake for place of birth. Not sure if it's a big deal.
> 
> ...


It's not a big deal. But inform him anyway. He may have sent you the PDF for review before submitting the app.


----------



## jumpingkangaroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Is there any chance of reverting an uploaded file.
Say I chose a wrong file by mistake and uploaded. Is there a way I can undo and redo


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Guys, today I've been grant by my agent an access to ImmiAccount. This is what I can see at the moment.










Should there be any other information?


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> Guys, today I've been grant by my agent an access to ImmiAccount. This is what I can see at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once you click on the application reference number it will show you all the details like what documents have been uploaded, application status (processing, etc) etc.

Thanks,
SS


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Guys another one immiaccount related question. It was mentioned a lot of times on this forum that people can see status as *MET* for different conditions. Could someone tell where exactly it can be seen please.


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

jumpingkangaroo said:


> Is there any chance of reverting an uploaded file.
> Say I chose a wrong file by mistake and uploaded. Is there a way I can undo and redo


Not sure since my case is being handled by an agent. But I am sure there should be a way to do this.

Thanks,
SS


----------



## fly2shashi (Apr 17, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> Guys another one immiaccount related question. It was mentioned a lot of times on this forum that people can see status as *MET* for different conditions. Could someone tell where exactly it can be seen please.


Same place where you currently see the status as Recommended, Received, for each document requirement I reckon. Please let us know if you find it otherwise.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

fly2shashi said:


> Same place where you currently see the status as Recommended, Received, for each document requirement I reckon. Please let us know if you find it otherwise.


For now I can see only RECEIVED, REQUESTED and RECOMMENDED in front of documents.


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

fly2shashi said:


> Thank you for the suggestion Chennaiite.
> 
> I did import my application to view though, have not informed my agent. While viewing the submitted application (which opens as PDF), I found that there is a small spelling mistake for place of birth. Not sure if it's a big deal.
> 
> ...


hii everyone i am on same boat. I am not able to see my application status because i lodged application through agent. Kindly let me know if i create an Immi account & import application in my immiaccount. by doing this will my agent come to know that that i have import application. Kindly help me. if i import the application into my account same application will be in agent account or not.


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

*import application*



fly2shashi said:


> Thank you for the suggestion Chennaiite.
> 
> I did import my application to view though, have not informed my agent. While viewing the submitted application (which opens as PDF), I found that there is a small spelling mistake for place of birth. Not sure if it's a big deal.
> 
> ...


hii everyone i am on same boat. I am not able to see my application status because i lodged application through agent. Kindly let me know if i create an Immi account & import application in my immiaccount. by doing this will my agent come to know that that i have import application. Kindly help me. if i import the application into my account same application will be in agent account or not.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

tankit said:


> hii everyone i am on same boat. I am not able to see my application status because i lodged application through agent. Kindly let me know if i create an Immi account & import application in my immiaccount. by doing this will my agent come to know that that i have import application. Kindly help me. if i import the application into my account same application will be in agent account or not.


Create a dummy account on Immi with your email, then using the TRN import the application. Now you can view the application, all attached documents and the status but not any correspondence sent by DIBP. Do not perform any action.
Your agent will not get to know, even if he does there is no harm. You've all rights to track your application.


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> Create a dummy account on Immi with your email, then using the TRN import the application. Now you can view the application, all attached documents and the status but not any correspondence sent by DIBP. Do not perform any action.
> Your agent will not get to know, even if he does there is no harm. You've all rights to track your application.


thanks a ton rameshkd.. I am very confuse about CO allocation. i have uploaded all documents.. only medical is pending. its already more than 2 months. My agent is saying wait another 15 days. let case office ask for medical.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hello friends... I am new in this thread. Could you tell me please where is TRN on tax invoice/receipt ?


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

deepgill said:


> Hello friends... I am new in this thread. Could you tell me please where is TRN on tax invoice/receipt ?



It is the reference number. Just above the primary applicants name.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

ketanp89 said:


> It is the reference number. Just above the primary applicants name.


Thanks ketan


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Hi,

Once I create an account and import my application, will I be able to make payments as well? Because I can see a manage payments link on the page after login. Please advise.

P.S - I am lodging the application through an agent.


----------



## rameshbestha (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the information, I am able to successfully import my application and see the status.


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

So basically what i need is just reference number from agent.


----------



## Rotti404 (Jul 4, 2019)

Hi, i know this thread is a quite old one. But i have the same issue. I created a mirror account in https://online.immi.gov.au/ and trued to import the existing application of mine which has submitted through a MARA agent.

Once the agent submitted the application, they have sent me the EOI reference number and i added it to "Application reference number" in immi account. But it shows it doesn't exist a such type of application. 

The steps that i have followed are correct?


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

You can see visa application, not EOI application. 

At least I've never heard about mirroring EOI.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Rotti404 said:


> Hi, i know this thread is a quite old one. But i have the same issue. I created a mirror account in https://online.immi.gov.au/ and trued to import the existing application of mine which has submitted through a MARA agent.
> 
> Once the agent submitted the application, they have sent me the EOI reference number and i added it to "Application reference number" in immi account. But it shows it doesn't exist a such type of application.
> 
> The steps that i have followed are correct?


You need the Transaction Reference Number and not EOI reference number if you are trying to import your "Lodged Visa Application" via Immi account.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

nacalen said:


> You can see visa application, not EOI application.
> 
> At least I've never heard about mirroring EOI.


Well, there is no such thing as a Mirror EOI account in skillselect. haha


----------



## 617900 (5 mo ago)

Hi Guys,
If agent submitted application and I import application to my immiaccount .

Then if I noticed any documents still not yet uploaded,then Can I upload it .
Will it affect application or will it affect agent side application.
Thanks.
Please help.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

617900 said:


> Hi Guys,
> If agent submitted application and I import application to my immiaccount .
> 
> Then if I noticed any documents still not yet uploaded,then Can I upload it .
> ...


I have not personally tried it, but if it allows you to upload, then please do, if you think something is missing.

It will not affect adversely, as it is *ONE* single application anyways.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

617900 said:


> Hi Guys,
> If agent submitted application and I import application to my immiaccount .
> 
> Then if I noticed any documents still not yet uploaded,then Can I upload it .
> ...


If you are going to do the work, why did you appoint an agent?
If you mess with the application , the agent may not like it 
Cheers


----------

